# Syntrom and HGRH and AAS?



## Chaoticus (Aug 5, 2010)

Has anyone experimented using Syntrom for Blast? 
Is it a good Idea if I am doing syntrom 1-2iu daily to add any HGRH into the regimane? 
Should any other conciderations be taken while doing this?
Never having used AAS....how can I approach a cycle while using HGH and HGRH?
Would test or tren be a good first AAS with a Syntom cycle?

I have been using HGH and HGRH independent of each other for a while to reverse my bodie's perpensity to want to get older...and I can say with my 41'st birthday coming up....it works very well.

Thanks guys,
Big "A"


----------

